# Hoster für LiveCD gesucht

## manuels

Hi,

ich bastel an einer Rescue-LiveCD und will diese irgendwo "der Community" zur Verfügung stellen.

Berlios und SourceForge meinten beide, dass sie keine LiveCDs oder Disros mehr hosten, da das zu sehr auf die Bandbreite geht.

Hat einer von euch ne ahnung, wo man kostenlosen Speicher für OpenSource-Projekte kriegt?

Tschö

Manuel

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, aber was soll denn an dieser CD so besonders sein? Mir sind im letzten Monat bestimmt 5 Rescue CDs untergekommen. Nichts gegen deine Mühen, aber inzwischen kann man einen damit zuschmeißen.

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> was soll denn an dieser CD so besonders sein?

 

Nix, soll einfach nur ne RescueCD sein, die alle Programme drauf hat, die ich für diese Zwecke brauche.

 *Quote:*   

> Mir sind im letzten Monat bestimmt 5 Rescue CDs untergekommen.

 

Echt? ich kenn nur INSERT. Kannst du mir die Namen nennen? Vielleicht ist da genau das bei, was ich brauche.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Prinzipiell eine gute Idee, jedoch sehe ich genau wie Klaus Meier den Sinn nicht ganz.

Was kann denn deine Rescue CD was z.B. eine Distribution wie INSERT oder ein simples Knoppix nicht können?

Also wenn das hosten nix kosten soll, dann könntest du es ja via Bittorrent anbieten...

#Edit

Da warst du drei Minuten schneller als ich  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Klaus Meier

http://www.pro-linux.de/t_system/sysrescue.html

Dann grml, die gparted live CD, die nehme ich sehr gerne, ja, ganz profan Knoppix. Die gparted CD hat aber den Vorteil, daß sie drauf ausgelegt ist, da spart man sich so nem Kram wie mounten und sudo und so. Und für ganz mutige, die Gentoo Life CD.

Auf der gparted sind alle Filesystemtools drauf, unterstützung für alle Filesysteme, testdisk, partimage und natürlich gparted. Hat Xfce als Oberfläche, schön schnell, gut konfigurierbar, ich finde die optimal dafür. grml hab ich noch nicht probiert, müßte ich auch mal tun.

----------

## psyqil

GRML ist super, sysresccd basiert auf gentoo, finnix passt auf 'nen kleinen Rohling, genolphin ist von beejay, INSERT gibt's auch auf der UBCD, uswusf ...

Wenn Dir auf denen allen immer noch was fehlt, dann schreib doch lieber ne Doku, wie Du elegant und flexibel Deine eigene CD gemacht hast, dann können andere ganz trafficschonend das zuhause selber machen.

----------

## moe

Ähm, Zu der Zeit als Gentoo ins Leben gerufen gewurde, gabs auch schon massig andere Distros. Also bevor ich den Sinn in Frage stellen würde, würde ich lieber erst fragen was denn die Live/Rescue-CD von manuels ggü. den anderen abgrenzt. Und das möchte ich hiermit auch tun:

Gibts irgendwo eine Beschreibung deiner Rescue-CD,

 *manuels wrote:*   

> soll einfach nur ne RescueCD sein, die alle Programme drauf hat, die ich für diese Zwecke brauche.

  ist nich besonders aussagekräftig..

Gruss Maurice

P.S. Achja, zum eigentlichen Thema, wahrscheinlich wird Bittorrent erstmal das beste sein. Vielleicht kannst du auch in einer LUG in deiner Nähe das Ding mal vorstellen und findest dort einen, der dir beim Hosten weiterhilft..

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> Also bevor ich den Sinn in Frage stellen würde, würde ich lieber erst fragen was denn die Live/Rescue-CD von manuels ggü. den anderen abgrenzt.

 

Nix soll meine LiveCD von den anderen abgrenzen. Ich habe kein besonderes Konzept.

Es ist nur eine weitere CD von vielen. Mit den Programmen, die ich für nötig halte.

Ich will den Leuten keinen Service bieten ("was braucht ihr? ich mach euch das."), sondern ganz im OpenSource-Sinne meine Version zur Verfügung stellen ("ich hab da was für mich gebastelt. Ihr könnt es nutzen, verbessern oder auch lassen")

Ich denke, ich werde die CD über Bittorrent zur verfügung stellen. Also: Wer möchte, kann sie nutzen. Werde bald mal eine kleine Homepage basteln mit den Packages, die auf der CD sind.

Ich weiß, einige werden jetzt denken: So eine Zeitverschwendung. 

Aber ich wollte lernen, wie man mit Catalyst LiveCDs baut.

LiveCDs sind damit schnell gemacht, also erstell ich mir "just for fun" meine eigene.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## SkaaliaN

also ich schaue es mir gerne mal mit an!

lg

scup

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Aber ich wollte lernen, wie man mit Catalyst LiveCDs baut.
> 
> LiveCDs sind damit schnell gemacht, also erstell ich mir "just for fun" meine eigene.

 

dann waers wie gesagt, auch super, wenn du ein howto dazu schreibst  :Smile:  es gibt einige threads in denen nach einem howto fuer catalyst gefragt wird bzw. die spaerliche doku nicht reicht.

(bei mir gings beim ersten und einzigen versuch von catalyst in die hose..)

----------

## manuels

nagut, könnte ich eigentlich auch mal machen.

Der Artikel ist im Aufbau:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Eigene_LiveCD_mit_Catalyst_bauen

----------

## dertobi123

Aehm, da noch irgendetwas zur Version 1 von catalyst dokumentieren zu wollen ist vertane Zeit ...

----------

